# smime.p7s files, how do I open them?



## Kari

I use gmail and a pen-pal recently sent this file. It's either a picture or video of her new born baby but I have no idea how to open and view it. Is there a particular kind of software which can open these sorts of files?


----------



## wolfeking

http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/p7s might help you. Seems that you will need to use something other than gmail to open that message properly.


----------

